# New Power Clear 721R!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Just brought it home today! Will post picks ASAP. Gone is the Honda HS55 and Craftsman 21" Single Stage. :smile_big:
Had too many nibbles on the Honda and just traded in the Craftsman to our local independent dealer. No big box stores for me. My local guy is great.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Buy a couple cans of fluid film to coat everything that contacts snow and you will be very happy about how far the snow gets tossed. Using the Power Clear with the Fluid Film spray will make the GEICO Woodchucks green with envy.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

geez...been over an hour......and still no pics !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

best of luck with that new machine. as to the local guy, i'm 100% with you, maybe i'm alone, maybe not, but mine is the same way, GREAT! he's been around for over 40 years, goes that extra mile to better care for the people they serve,they don't want negative word of mouth that hurts more then anything else.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> geez...been over an hour......and still no pics !!


I know, tell me about it. I had to deliver the HS 55 to his house and then after we got back from the dealership, my wife sprung a mini "honey do" list on me. "As long as you've got the trailer hooked up" and "... this is a great time to get the garage cleaned out..." LOL that new blower cost me plenty more than money.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Start of a new day and maybe a new blower picture or two


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

http://i65.tinypic.com/28buvzp.jpg

PIC


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Zavie said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/28buvzp.jpg
> 
> PIC


 NICE!! 

that deck size toy will sure help ones back or do well in the light dusting


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i would have kept the 55 .

just me tho. mine throws snow into my neighbors drive .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i would have kept the 55 .
> 
> just me tho. mine throws snow into my neighbors drive .


Me too, if it got used. Sad fact is when I looked back through the last 6-7 winters, only 1 stood out as even needing a 2 stager machine. Most times I found myself behind the 3.5 hp 1999 Craptsman single stage. Talk about depressing, I thought I might as well upgrade the machine I use the most.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we don't see too many single stages around here. last year we got over 500 inches and a lot of it was heavy.

the 50's and 55's do the job for decks and walkways. I had a hs624 which has been my main machine for years and always been a workhorse. people were amazed since most of my neighbors have the 928.

a couple months ago I picked up a pretty good 828 which should help with the berms.


----------



## robsbrd99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Like your taste Sir! I have the 721RC. Beast of a machine for a single stage. 
Would like to recommend picking up a spare belt and running synthetic oil in it. I'm predicting mine will last at least 20 years with yearly maintenance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

robsbrd99 said:


> Like your taste Sir! I have the 721RC. Beast of a machine for a single stage.
> Would like to recommend picking up a spare belt and running synthetic oil in it. I'm predicting mine will last at least 20 years with yearly maintenance.


I going to change the oil to synthetic tomorrow. My neighbor is away so I'm doing his drive. 8-10" in it and the 721 tore through it like butter. I was also looking at the Toro Snowmasters but with a 2 stage already the 721 is plenty. To those who think this is a machine for decks or just a few inches, get behind one and experience the power, it's impressive. While it won't send EOD 50' it will quickly clean up after most of what we get here without the need to get out the 2 stage.


----------



## robsbrd99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bahaha, I saw that. " Good for decks" 
I can do a 9 car, slightly sloped driveway and three cars deep on our road before the driveway in an hour because how strong and maneuverable the machine is. The first snow we had with it was 10 inches. After blowing fwd a few passes, the engine just started working good. I have yet to hear it strain.
I saw the Snowmaster online and that's what the Toro site said I needed. After using a neighbor's cheapie two stage, I decided the 721 would be just right for me. No regrets at all.


----------

